# Gameloft et calendrier de l'avant



## melaure (3 Décembre 2010)

J'ai vu la news sur cette opération publicitaire mais gameloft oblige quasiment les gens à s'inscrire sur tweeter. Que ce soit ce site ou facebook, c'est pas très sympa, et ils peuvent toujours courir pour que je m'inscrive a ce genre de site.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut nous tenir au courant des jeux qui peuvent être gratuit chaque jour de l'avant ?

Merci


----------

